# Simple Dual Boiler Question



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

So I am getting way ahead of myself here considering I have not even purchased my grinder yet but just thinking ahead to coffee machines.....

I drink (at home) almost always espresso only. Now that is mainly because I am a) lazy and b) no good when it comes to making milk based drink. I love a Flat White when I am out. I am hopeful with the right machine, training and experience I could make more milk based drinks at home though will probably still mainly go with espresso.

So I would like a coffee machine optimised and usually working only on producing great espresso. Sometimes however I would put it to work with the steamer. So it strikes me in this scenario that a dual boiler machine would make sense as I could 90% of the time just run it on one boiler for absolute premium espresso performance and just run the steamer boiler when required.

Does this make sense or is it complete overkill for my requirements? But keep in mind I could start making more milk based drinks as I get more experienced and better at it.

My question is; is it a given that all dual boiler machines have independent on/off for each boiler so I could leave the steam boiler completely off when not needed? I like the look of the Vibiemme machines and noted this feature and wondered if is the norm or something I would need to specifically look for?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Hashluck, I don't think it's a given that all dual boiler machines have the switch off feature. I know some of the very high end machines pre heat water entering the brew boiler via a heat exchanger in the steam boiler, in which case you would need both on.

I'm fairly sure the newest version of the Expobar Leva dual boiler can do this although the previous version couldn't. If you're looking to buy something big and shiny and likely e61 then give claudette at bella barista a call or an email, she's very helpful and could point out exactly which machines allow you to switch off the steam boiler.

With regard whether it's overkill, I think it's more down to how much you can spend. A lot of people (who don't know about coffee) would say a Rancilio Silvia is overkill over a plastic De'Longhi or similar. I think if you bought something big and expensive you definitely wouldn't regret it if you're happy with how much you're spending, as you will always grow into new equipment if you're keen, so it's very unlikely it would ever be wasted, plus if you like flat whites then having good steaming is a definite plus, your skills will improve pretty rapidly.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

If you go to the Bella Barista site, most machines have an "in depth" pdf review to read which will provide more info on the features. Not very many dual boiler machines available in the UK and once you look up market from the Expobar, prices do tend to go up pretty steeply.

Off the top of my head - Expobar, La Spaziale, Izzo, Vibiemme and Dalla Corte all do dual boiler models, can`t think of any others that are readily available and not sure who are stocking Vibiemme at the moment


----------



## Steven Sum (Jan 11, 2011)

hashluck said:


> So it strikes me in this scenario that a dual boiler machine would make sense as I could 90% of the time just run it on one boiler for absolute premium espresso performance and just run the steamer boiler when required.


I had the same intentions as you. However I soon found out that my VBM Junior DB needs to have the brew boiler switch ON, otherwise the steam boiler switch will not function! On the VBM you cannot run the steam boiler independently of the brew boiler.


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

Steven Sum said:


> I had the same intentions as you. However I soon found out that my VBM Junior DB needs to have the brew boiler switch ON, otherwise the steam boiler switch will not function! On the VBM you cannot run the steam boiler independently of the brew boiler.


Thanks Steven, but what about the other way around? If I do not need steam at all I can leave the steam boiler OFF and just make espresso? This is my more likely scenario. Or am I misunderstanding you?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Hashluck. Glad to see you're jumping into this coffee lark head first







I would say this all depends on what you truly expect to be using it for versus how much you can happily afford to spend. If I won the lottery (something you hear on here a lot) I would probably go and buy a Rocket Giotto Evoluzione (Not because I think it'll improve my coffee but because it's all nice and shiny, lol!) I've never used a top end machine but as long as you have a good grinder and technique I doubt you'll notice much difference in espresso between one of them and say a Silvia. Unless you expect to be making lots of milk based drinks for guests at a dinner party then I wouldn't worry too much about a dual boiler (this is the only reason I'm considering an upgrade). I'd be more inclined to look for a machine that gives you accurate readings of pressure and temperature, something Miss Silvia does not (without an ugly PID).


----------



## Steven Sum (Jan 11, 2011)

You got it right Hashluck!

As long as the brew boiler is on, you can have the steam boiler on or off as you please.

I only wish that I could have steam by itself (ie. brew boiler off), but it looks like some rewiring will have to be done. I'll just live with that for now.


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

Steven Sum said:


> You got it right Hashluck!
> 
> As long as the brew boiler is on, you can have the steam boiler on or off as you please.


Overkill or not and whether just for me or not, I do like this idea! (Puts it on the list of tenuous reasons to justify a more expensive machine


----------



## Steven Sum (Jan 11, 2011)

My peeve with the way the VBM is wired, is that I sometimes only want to steam milk for a hot chocolate. It seems such a waste of electricity that the brew boiler must be on in those situations.

Other double boiler machines may have their boilers wired independently... so do some homework


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes does not look like this will be easy! Also reading about some problems with temperature stability on the dual boiler machines as MonkeyHarris eluded to. Ah well, back to the grind(er) for now. Thanks everyone.


----------

